# Mikes Off Road Race this Saturday night 2/13?



## JammInChris (Dec 20, 2009)

Wondering what the interest is on racing this Saturday night...Anyone?


----------



## slickrick (Dec 4, 2009)

I'll bring my SC Blitz. I put in a 10.5, so maybe I can keep up with the 4x4 guys this time.


----------



## kaotickc (May 2, 2009)

Id be more worried about the tracks condition....I bet they got pretty wet up there. 

Anyone know?


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

Track is good bring it..


----------



## mofreaka (Feb 4, 2009)

Start time 4 or 6???


----------



## Doc Hepner (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm planning on it!!!


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

I'll be there. Sunny and High near 60!


----------



## Jason Parson (Feb 5, 2010)

that would be pretty sweet if the start time was 6. I just got my sc10 today :smile: but no transponder yet, I get off work at 2:30


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Wish I could go. I'm too tired from work and school. I need a weekend off.


----------



## JammInChris (Dec 20, 2009)

Phil......?


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Talked to Jeremy on Tuesday he said races start at 6 pm.

Matt


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Yep races start at 6


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

I might be able to come tonight. IS anyone running 1/10 4wd?


----------



## JammInChris (Dec 20, 2009)

B4Maz said:


> I might be able to come tonight. IS anyone running 1/10 4wd?


I am, let me clarify...1/10 4wd SCT


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

JammInChris said:


> I am, let me clarify...1/10 4wd SCT


doh. yea, i meant 1/10 buggy 4wd.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

$20 entry, a 7 minute main and destroyed a set of tires practicing? I would rather race 15 or 30 minutes minutes and pit my own car. I am done with Mike's.


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

darrenwilliams said:


> $20 entry, a 7 minute main and destroyed a set of tires practicing? I would rather race 15 or 30 minutes minutes and pit my own car. I am done with Mike's.


+1


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

How did you destroy a set of tires practicing? and when did club races start running 30 min mains only bigger races run long mains because there is usually enough people to pit and people to marshal.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Snowmonkey said:


> How did you destroy a set of tires practicing? and when did club races start running 30 min mains only bigger races run long mains because there is usually enough people to pit and people to marshal.


I ran just over a half a gallon yesterday running M3s. They had a twenty min race on them when I showed up at Mike's yesterday. Not brand new but in really good shape. Probably has something to do with how I drive but I can run Medium tires at other tracks and get gallons out of them. As for the time, I expected a 15 minute race and would have "rather it been longer." I would have called it a day at signup had I known we would be having 7 minute mains. I am not going to turn this into a bash. I am just letting the track know the reason a paying customer will not be back.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I can't get M3 anythings to last longer than about 1 complete warmup/race day at Mike's either. I just don't bother running them there anymore.......

Either AKA softs (last about twice as long, but close in terms of traction), or M2 proline tires and just try my best to compensate for the slight traction loss (but of course last a LOT longer).


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

darrenwilliams said:


> $20 entry, a 7 minute main and destroyed a set of tires practicing? I would rather race 15 or 30 minutes minutes and pit my own car. I am done with Mike's.


How could we of ran more than 7 minutes? If it would of been 20 min main there would not of been any turn marshal's how did that work out for the river at the last money race you had? There wasn't enough to race last night but since you guy's made the trip down we raced anyways..Now you wanna talk smack on a forum->Have fun in your sand box..

(I know why you burned up a set of tires during practice it wasn't the track.)

This post is not in any way linked or tied to mikes hobby shop and or gulf coast raceway..It is all me.


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> I can't get M3 anythings to last longer than about 1 complete warmup/race day at Mike's either. I just don't bother running them there anymore.......
> 
> Either AKA softs (last about twice as long, but close in terms of traction), or M2 proline tires and just try my best to compensate for the slight traction loss (but of course last a LOT longer).


If you think M3s don't last long, they have M4s...



> At this weeks Worlds Warm up our eagle-eyed reporter spotted an innocent looking pair of tyres in a box, but with some different text: '*M4*' - Pro-Line are staying tight-lipped on this new softer than M3 compound but considering that its printed on a tyre bag you can be pretty sure its going to be released. Expect it to turn up at next weeks Dirt Nitro Challenge. What we failed to photograph was Pro-Line's other more secretive compound they were testing at Pattaya - *MX*, their "_blue-groove/high heat_" compound used in 1/10th buggy. It looks rather more speculative to assume we'll see this compound released, but do look out for M4


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Big Phil said:


> How could we of ran more than 7 minutes? If it would of been 20 min main there would not of been any turn marshal's how did that work out for the river at the last money race you had? There wasn't enough to race last night but since you guy's made the trip down we raced anyways..Now you wanna talk smack on a forum->Have fun in your sand box..
> 
> (I know why you burned up a set of tires during practice it wasn't the track.)
> 
> This post is not in any way linked or tied to mikes hobby shop and or gulf coast raceway..It is all me.


A couple less turn marashalls and a couple of people fueling cars is how it can work. Drivers can see where turn marshalls are missing. Don't wreck there or wait for someone to show up. Everyone does not need there own personal pit man. Yes it is slow in pit lane but everyone is in the same boat.

It worked at the money race. They had the race that was published we would have and they paid the money that was promised. They did not just say, "you know, now as many people showed up as we hoped. Not going to pay or we will just race until everyone is out of fuel.

I am the first to admit that my driving is not the best in town but I have fun in the hobby I have chosen. I appreicate you taking a personal shot and I will continue to have "A Blast in my sandbox."

Enjoy your parking lot.


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

darrenwilliams said:


> A couple less turn marashalls and a couple of people fueling cars is how it can work. Drivers can see where turn marshalls are missing. Don't wreck there or wait for someone to show up. Everyone does not need there own personal pit man. Yes it is slow in pit lane but everyone is in the same boat.
> 
> It worked at the money race. They had the race that was published we would have and they paid the money that was promised. They did not just say, "you know, now as many people showed up as we hoped. Not going to pay or we will just race until everyone is out of fuel.
> 
> ...


 That's not what i heard..You can't run a fair race with 1 or 2 turn marshal's ask around. Sorry about the personal shot it was outa line. I just don't see the harsh tire wear you were talking about most of our guys make 2 or three race weekends on a set.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

How is having less turn marshals "not fair?" Only The better driver who is not going to wreck has an advantage and they showed up with that advantage. Yes it is frustrating when you wreck and no one is around. We would always like to have ten marshals, ten pit men and everyone should have their own cheerleader as well but it doesn't always work out that way. I would have liked someone to tell me during signup, "if we only get x people it will only be a 7 minute race." I would not have entered the race and would have gone home having enjoyed a good day of practice with friends.
I talked to two other drivers (not including the 4 other people I talked into coming for this race) on my way to Mike's yesterday about the fact that we need to get out to Mike's, spend some time practicing, change a few things on our setup and learn to drive this track better. I don't see much point to that now. I will wait for the sun to come out so I can enjoy one of Houston's other fine tracks, travel out of town or maybe get some chores done around the house next time.


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

It's not fair to everyone if you don't have enough marshals' not just the drivers that crash the most.
I have no idea where I will crash but I do expect there to be a marshal somewhere in the area. 
This was a club race not a big race like the money race at the river so it doesn't compare.
And it's your choice if you don't want to run at mikes that's fine but when you come on here and start blasting Mikes I think it's uncalled for. How about just don't come back and shut up about it.
I run M-3 bowties all the time at mikes and I get plenty of run time out of them I have no idea what your problem is.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Snowmonkey said:


> It's not fair to everyone if you don't have enough marshals' not just the drivers that crash the most.
> I have no idea where I will crash but I do expect there to be a marshal somewhere in the area.
> This was a club race not a big race like the money race at the river so it doesn't compare.
> And it's your choice if you don't want to run at mikes that's fine but when you come on here and start blasting Mikes I think it's uncalled for. How about just don't come back and shut up about it.
> I run M-3 bowties all the time at mikes and I get plenty of run time out of them I have no idea what your problem is.


 Fair enough


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Snowmonkey said:


> It's not fair to everyone if you don't have enough marshals' not just the drivers that crash the most.
> I have no idea where I will crash but I do expect there to be a marshal somewhere in the area.
> This was a club race not a big race like the money race at the river so it doesn't compare.
> And it's your choice if you don't want to run at mikes that's fine but when you come on here and start blasting Mikes I think it's uncalled for. How about just don't come back and shut up about it.
> I run M-3 bowties all the time at mikes and I get plenty of run time out of them I have no idea what your problem is.


*WOW is this really happening....*


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

B4Maz said:


> If you think M3s don't last long, they have M4s...


Yes please..


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Darren this was handled all wrong. 
There is a big difference between a weekly club race and a $1200 money race.
If I am not mistaken, you were the one who was calling and started the money Amain with only 3 marshalls. You might be right about the better drivers not wrecking, but at the start anything can happen that is out of your control. It was never posted anywhere about what happened.
If you had a problem with something,you should of said something at the track.

BTW I will be glad to show you my tires that were completely bald and still running in the low 27's. Maybe you need to adjust your driving style as we talked about last week with PM's.

It never benefits anyone to publicly speak out about a track because you might not be welcome at a race you might want to run there one day. Never burn a bridge!!


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

Dang :headknock 

WOW!

FIX THIS!!!!


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

its the tires for sure!! 

Darren you pick the track and we will race!!!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I have complaints about every track I've ever been too, fights, rude owners, even race officials being stoned. It's all good though, I just want to race.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Guffinator said:


> I have complaints about every track I've ever been too, fights, rude owners, even race officials being stoned. It's all good though, I just want to race.


 Well where have you been?


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

So who won the A main 1/8 buggy?


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

PMs sent. I am done having this discussion publicly. Best of luck to Mike's.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

nelson6500 said:


> So who won the A main 1/8 buggy?


Brian Martin he was on rails..Are you coming this week?


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Brandon and I was supposed to come on the 13th but I had to work the rain screwed up my week, the 20th we will be there.

Matt


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Sorry I haven't been out much lately guys, I REALLY need to see Willy (haven't forgot about it dude) but things are so messed up on my home front that RC has kind of had to take a back seat. I'll be back out though!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Hope things are getting better Guff..........looking forward to having you join us again!


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Guffinator said:


> Sorry I haven't been out much lately guys, I REALLY need to see Willy (haven't forgot about it dude) but things are so messed up on my home front that RC has kind of had to take a back seat. I'll be back out though!


NP Guff.


----------

